# 8 Reasons --To Take Amtrak for Business



## Bus Nut (Jul 13, 2013)

The infographic is titled "Eight Reasons Business Travelers Shouldn't Work on Planes". It could just as easily be called Eight Reasons to Take The Train! It covers physiological reasons (never mind FAA rules, turbulence, or delays) that you might not be very productive at 7,000ft.

Another reason to travel at 6ft!

http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-03-21/eight-reasons-business-travelers-shouldnt-work-on-planes


----------

